# Being safe near a truck stop? (Horse living location.)



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello,
 I am in need of creative ideas to keep me safe. The details of the situation below:

 I cannot afford to board my horse, so he is at my grandparents’ house near the back of the property. Please note that I am a 17 year old blonde female. The neighboring lot is a bustling trucker stop/oil distributing property. The repair shop and pull in lane is right next to my horses corral. (20ft) And there are loads of men there at every time of day. My small lot of land that I can lunge my horse on is located behind the corral. I ride on the ditches and trailer to a lesson once a week on a good month. 

 As of now I carry a knife, cell phone, and used to have mace. No one ever checks on me, and with the dangers of injury from my horse I am concerned about the neighboring plot, as well as being alone. The alone aspect cannot be taken care of at the moment. I am desperately trying to get boarded somewhere.

 Another concern of mine is that these men have access to my horse at any time. And last month someone fed him an apple and he choked on it! I have tried signs, yet It still seems to not work.

Any suggestions of how I can work my horse and keep both of us safe?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

We live right next door to an extremely busy truck stop as well. However, my summer pasture is the one that borders the truck stop and the semi parking is a little farther away than what you have described. Some truckers do like to get out and walk some and I can't blame them. The most trouble I have had is when they walk their dogs.

I'm sorry your horse choked on the apple, it sounds as if the trucker was just trying to be nice and didn't know the consequences. I think your best bet would be to electrify the fence, and consider erecting an additional electric fence 4ft or so inside your existing fence to create a buffer zone that will keep people out. The signs I would put up would be similar to this http://intelligentfencing.com/images/signs/skull_warning03.jpg vague, but scary. You could also put up dummy surveillance cameras and signs for them http://www.gardenstatesign.com/images/23641/Video%20Surveillance%2024%20x%2018%20-%20JPEG.jpg. Real would be better if you have the capability. If you go with fake, make sure to go the extra mile and attach cords and even a fake outlet box.

Most people in the world are not out to hurt you, but it is always a good idea to let a family member know where you are. Get in the habit of telling them where you will be and when you will check in next.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I am going to say this OK I own a hair salon inside a truck stop. 98% of the truckers that come in here are Wonderful and would put there life on the line for a stranger Not all are Nice but not all Dr are nice or teens or.... you get the idea.
Now saying that. Don't go out to your horse dressed skimpy and not expect a whistle or wolf call.

I second the idea of electric fence and put signs up stating it. just be safe and make sure you let someone know where you are


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Brenna Lee said:


> Hello,
> I am in need of creative ideas to keep me safe. The details of the situation below:
> 
> I cannot afford to board my horse, so he is at my grandparents’ house near the back of the property. Please note that I am a 17 year old blonde female. The neighboring lot is a bustling trucker stop/oil distributing property. The repair shop and pull in lane is right next to my horses corral. (20ft) And there are loads of men there at every time of day. My small lot of land that I can lunge my horse on is located behind the corral. I ride on the ditches and trailer to a lesson once a week on a good month.
> ...


 I would knock on some doors and look for another place. You might be suprised that someone will let you keep it at there private place cheap or even free.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the electric fence is a great idea, if you are worried about people feeding your horse. As for being safe yourself, I don't think you have much to worry about. Truckers are just making a living like anyone else, they are not on the hunt for vulnerable girls. Many of them have daughters just like you. If you respect their space, they will respect yours. I am sure if you stay in your riding areas, you will be fine. 

And *please* don't go knocking on random doors. I can't think of a worse idea. Especially if you are concerned about personal safety, marching around asking strangers if you can put a horse in their backyard is not your wisest course of action. If you live in a rural area that is anywhere like mine, you might have paranoid old ******** that sit behind their doors with shotguns waiting for tressperserz.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Put up the electric fence sign as well as a sign that says the horse bites and/or kicks. That should stop people from going over. Except horse people. I had a biter for a short time and hung a sign on his stable saying he bit. The friends of horse people stayed away, the horse people fussed with him, sure they could avoid his teeth. Every single one got bit. Can't say I didn't warn them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You might also consider growing some sort of privacy fence. If they can't see you or your horse, they won't know you're there. Combined with the electric, I'd say you'd have nothing to worry about. Something like this. 










Lombardy Poplar


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't know about the laws where you are, but hanging a sign that says 'beware of dog' or something about a biting animal can make you more liable for keeping a 'dangerous' animal if somebody takes you to court. I think you'd be more wise just to post a 'please don't feed the horses' sign, but again, don't know about the laws where you are or even if it applies to horses.


----------

